#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Como construir um sistema de IPTV/ VoD próprio

## sostenes

ola meu povo...to meio sumido e sem tempo para ajudar,mas resolvi disponibilizar um material que me ajudou muito na minha "saga" em criar um serviço de video local (video-on demand),vou avisar aos navegantes, o objetivo deste post nao e discutir legalidades e conceitos jurídicos, e sim trazer soluções open source para nossa realidade.
como ja trabalhei com um pouco de cada coisa (web designer,filmagem e edição de videos etc..) tinha vontade de criar um web midia center local,sempre vejo muitas pessoas querendo mas nao tem a minima ideia como começar...nao vou mastigar nada e sim mostrar o caminho para se chegar com qualidade ao objetivo.

agradecimentos:
*David Marcony (Catvbarsil)
Alexander Cameron(Digital TX Ltd)
*
partindo da ideia do iptv Tutoriais/Multimidia/IPTV - Under-Linux.Org Wiki
A criação de uma rede IPTV na verdade é incrivelmente fácil. Na verdade, quase qualquer um pode fazê-lo. Mas se você soubesse como construir o seu próprio, ninguém iria fazer algum dinheiro com a venda de produtos proprietários com enormes mark-ups. 

Redes de IPTV são, basicamente, intranets, o navegador web não está apenas em um PC, ele está em um set-top box. Se você configurou um site intranet ou público, você pode configurar sua rede IPTV própria e fazer o que quiser com ele. Você não precisa de um servidore enorme e caro, especializado em set-top boxes ou equipes de desenvolvimento muito grande trabalhar com software complexo. Com o hardware e software certo, deve levar menos de algumas horas. 

*Mas por que construir o seu próprio?* 
Talvez você poderia ou deseja:
Criar um sistema interno de TV para exibição de publicidade, formação ou informação;Criar uma vitrine para seus clientes IPTV para que eles possam visualizar oportunidades;Avaliar a tecnologia IPTV atual sem despesa maciça;Converta seus sites de clientes e aplicativos existentes para versões IPTV;Criar uma locadora local ou *Pay-per-view* IPTV;Simular uma rede IPTV real para testar aplicações e idéias;Coloque seus produtos e serviços em uma plataforma IPTV demonstração;Construir uma grande idéia nova ou aplicativo que funcionaria bem em IPTV;Integrar o seu actual sistemas web-based em um ambiente IPTV (por exemplo, VoIP) Não parece muito difícil não é? Vamos começar. 
O que eu usei:
Um servidor web(Mk-auth)Um servidor de vídeoRb 1100Amostra de material de vídeoVamos baratear ao máximo nosso projeto, utilizando software livre de código aberto (FOSS). Nossas telas HTML e menus serão alojados em um servidor web Apache rodando PHP, Perl, Python e MySQL, e os nosso vídeo será codificado em MPEG-4 H.264 AVC, embalados em um fluxo MPEG-2 transport stream. Vamos transmitir o nosso servidor de vídeo com VLC e Helix. 
Naturalmente você pode trocar qualquer um desses para outro que faz a mesma coisa, por exemplo, Server WM9/IIS/.Net/SQL em vez de MPEG-4/Apache/PHP/MySQL. 
*
Escolher o set-top box certo* 
A decisão mais crítica na criação de seu sistema é o set-top box IP que você irá utilizar, como todos tem software diferentes e têm diferentes capacidades. Todos eles se conectam à TV usando um padrão de cabo Scart ou RCA sockets, e a exibição de vídeo PAL / NTSC com resolução padrão. É preferível que eles tenham um painel de controle baseado na web, mas muitos têm telas de configuração de propriedade ou telnet simples. Atualizações de firmware são melhor servidos com um servidor TFTP remoto, como a fornecida por fornecedores como SolarWinds.
A escolha mais popular de software é um navegador web embutido, que para todos os efeitos, faz a mesma coisa que um navegador web de um PC como o IE, Firefox, Opera ou Safari. A interface do desenvolvedor tende a ser uma linguagem de marcação, geralmente HTML / Javascript. Os principais programas de cliente incorporado software em uso no set-top boxes IP hoje são Fresco / Galio (de Ant Plc), Opera, Escape / Evo (de Espial) e Myrio.

*Configurar a rede* 
Você pode usar qualquer roteador ou switch em tudo, contanto que suporta multicast. Verifique o lado da embalagem ou a documentação do fabricante para ver se o produto que você escolher suporta multicast nativo (IGMP etc). Normais 100Mbit Ethernet é bom, embora o uso Gigabit Ethernet, se possível. 
Se você estiver executando todas as telas e vídeo de um servidoo usar ur (por exemplo, uma demonstração portátil), você pode até mesmo usar um cabo crossover simples. Não tente executar o vídeo através de uma conexão sem fio 2.4, não importa o quão boa é a recepção.Telas e menus em HTML irá funcionar bem. 
Um seft-top box IP é apenas mais um dispositivo cliente de rede. Quando ele estiver conectado à rede IP, é atribuído um endereço IP por DHCP assim como um PC desktop seria (isso também pode ser estático). Se o seu roteador não agir como um servidor DHCP, você não tem um gateway de rede ou está tendo problemas com um cabo crossover, basta baixar e instalar um servidor DHCP livre da internet para o seu PC servidor web. 

*Streaming de vídeo transmitido ao vivo* 
Primeira coisa a simular no seu sistema de IPTV é TV ao vivo, que pode ser sintonizada, e isso pode ser feito de duas maneiras. A primeira é fácil, o segundo é dolorosas ou caro. Transmissão ao vivo IPTV precisa ser multicasted 24-7 sobre a rede IP, como unicast é muito ineficiente. Usaremos streaming de TV ao vivo do nosso servidor de vídeo. 
Para cada canal, precisamos transmitir 5 minutos de pré-captura um clip de vídeo para um endereço de multicast IP. Para isso, podemos usar o player VLC livre, ou o padrão da indústria WinSend, criado por Pixstream. O clipe em si, idealmente deve ser previamente codificado em MPEG-4 H.264 AVC, e formatado em um fluxo MPEG-2 transporte. No entanto, o VLC é o canivete suíço é significa que podemos converter aberto praticamente qualquer arquivo de vídeo e codificá-lo na mosca como estamos radiodifusão. Abra o arquivo de vídeo, e usar as opções avançadas no VLC para transmitir a saída para a rede com UDP, usando um endereço de multicast 235.5.5.5, como a uma porta aleatória (como 10201). 
Você pode testar se o fluxo está sendo corretamente outputted abrindo o fluxo de rede mesmo com outra cópia do VLC em outro computador na rede. Faça isto para quantos canais você precisa. Uma vez que eles estão transmitindo, o set-top box poderá sintonizar o fluxo multicast, assim como o VLC faz. 
A maneira mais avançada para fornecer transmissão de TV ao vivo (como TDT) através de uma rede IP é converter vídeo MPEG-2 recebidos de um receptor DVB (uma placa sintonizadora de TV, por exemplo, aquelas feitas por Hauppage) em formato de multicast, que é conhecido como encapsulamento IP. O caminho doloroso é o seu código próprio programa de encapsulamento usando SDK do vendedor, ea forma como caro é comprar hardware industrial que faz isso por você (por exemplo, Exterity, etc Anevia).

----------


## sostenes

*Streaming de vídeo transmitido ao vivo* 
Fazendo vídeo com qualidade de DVD em toda a rede é dividida em duas partes distintas - recebendo os arquivos de vídeo para o formato certo, e em segundo lugar, configurá-los para transmitir a partir de um servidor de vídeo. A má notícia é que não há um servidor de VoD livre ou open source que você pode usar para simular exatamente o que iria acontecer em um serviço comercial. 
Seu material de vídeo terão de ser pré-codificada da mesma forma que o vídeo ao vivo é multicast.Codificadores de software de fornecedores como a Elecard, Cyberlink MainConcept e Nero facilmente comprimir vídeo de a maioria dos formatos (MPG, AVI, MOV etc) para MPEG 4 H.264 AVC, mas, adicionalmente, precisam ser encapsulados em um fluxo de transporte MPEG-2 para entrega através da rede. O livre open-source programa Media Coder produz excelentes resultados. 
Vídeo é muito temperamental e exige o controle do Estado, ao contrário de protocolos web típicos, tais como HTTP. RTP (real-time protocol) e RTSP (real-time streaming protocol) foram projetados para fornecer VCR-como controles para redes IP, a maioria e, se não todos os servidores de VoD uso comercial dessas tecnologias para a entrega de qualidade garantida de vídeo. Um monte de fabricantes de set-top box se adaptaram seu hardware para ser capaz de simular VCR-como características usando HTTP para o vídeo pode ser transmitido diretamente de um servidor web como o Apache. Usaremos uma combinação de ambos para transmitir arquivos terminando em. Mpg. 
As principais opções para servir de vídeo sob demanda em nossa rede de IPTV são as Helix Server open-source e Darwin Streaming Server, sendo que ambos vêm na versao Windowsr, mas também pode rodar em Linux. Temos também um julgamento do servidor RTSP Elecard que também pode ser executado em qualquer sistema operacional. Se sua própria rede é configurada para usar Windows Media, você pode facilmente usar vídeo unicast e / ou multicast de um PC executando o Windows Server livre Windows Media Server. 
Uma vez que os arquivos de vídeo foram pré-codificadas, eles precisam ser colocados no diretório no servidor de vídeo que tenha sido atribuída como a pasta de armazenamento, bem como espelhado no diretório web Apache alocados no servidor web. Quase todos os servidores RTSP tem um painel de configuração baseada na web e terá de index / identificar cada arquivo para streaming. Uma vez que estes estão no lugar, testar a capacidade do servidor RTSP abrindo um fluxo de rede para eles no VLC, e uma vez que eventuais problemas são corrigidos, seu IP set-top box vai jogá-los usando sua API embutido. 

*Criação de telas e menus* 
Menus para a tela da TV são criadas em HTML, CSS e Javascript, assim como páginas web normais são, usando as mesmas ferramentas padrão (Dreamweaver, Photoshop, etc.) O software no dispositivo é um navegador web comum, como IE, Firefox, Opera ou Safari, e sobreposições das páginas da web que você criar na tela através do cabo Scart (OSD). A maioria tem suporte total para padrões abertos e tecnologias atuais, como RSS e AJAX. Alguns também incluem o Macromedia Flash Player 6. É um caso de escrever, e depois atualizar a tela do navegador, assim como o desenvolvimento web normal. 
Quando o IP set-top box é iniciado e os ganhos de um endereço IP via DHCP, que também irá solicitar uma URL "inicial" de uma página web de um servidor web, da mesma forma que um navegador web PC (por exemplo, IE, Firefox) vai solicitar uma página inicial padrão. Produzir telas para IPTV é quase o mesmo que construir um site de intranet, com a única diferença é que o HTML e Javascript contém código de set-top-box específicos que só os set-top box entende e executa (por exemplo, para sintonizar streams multicast ou emissão de comandos RTSP). 
Hardware cada set-top box é diferente, então há uma API Javascript diferentes para cada modelo de dispositivo que deve ser obtido a partir do fabricante. O vídeo pode ser exibido e escalado como qualquer tipo de imagem na página, e manipulados por funções normais Javascript. O conjunto IP não virá com todas as aplicações de software pré-instalado (ou até mesmo comandos do controle remoto para voltar ou atualizar a tela), então a primeira aplicação você precisa criar é um guia de programação eletrônico (EPG) para navegar seu serviço e streams de vídeo assistir. 
Quando zombando de telas no Photoshop, é importante saber que uma definição padrão PAL tela da TV é de 720 pixels de largura por 576 pixels de largura, antes da chamada "área segura" é levada em conta. A cor é consideravelmente mais primitivo e muito mais sensíveis à variação do que em um browser de desktop. O dispositivo de entrada disponível apenas é um controle remoto com códigos de teclas semelhante ao teclado de um desktop. 
Usando HTML para o menu e exibe tela significa o conteúdo pode ser gerado dinamicamente através de um processo do lado do servidor, tal como qualquer página da web. A TV exibe tela tudo o que você enviá-lo, ou seja, você pode integrar qualquer tipo de web-based sistema em sua rede IPTV novos, como o Asterisk VoIP PBX, o IM Jabber server, servidores de jogos multiplayer, o aplicativo web próprio ou um XML externo API. 

*E hora do show*
Depois de ter sua rede criada, cabe a você obter a criação de menus e telas, a adição de conteúdo de vídeo para o seu servidor de vídeo que pode ser reproduzido através da TV ou web. O processo de produção é exatamente o mesmo como é para um site, somente com a funcionalidade TV-específicos e questões de usabilidade. Durante alguns dias ou semanas, de repente você tem uma rede de TV inteirna para si mesmo que pode fazer qualquer coisa, exatamente como quando você tem seu próprio site.

----------


## maxibelo

SO ISSO TUDO..Faci faci..Um dia chego lá..Grande abraço.. Estrelinha né...

----------


## elielton

Cara legal sua explicação, mas ao meu ver muito teorica nada de pratica, se pudesse explicar com mais detalhes seria ótimo, mas mesmo assim pela iniciativa valeu.

----------


## braw

Ele deu o caminho das pedras, agora quem interessar tem q aprender a andar sobre elas... hehehe

----------


## MorpheusX

Eu ainda acho IPTV coisa atrasada e morta na minha opnião... Hoje tudo e DLNA, desde CELULARES a qualquer VideoGame ou TV moderna... 
Ja fiz um sistema todo em DLNA para meu provedor, mais infelizmente não sou um bom analista de REDES para saber fazer as configurações de roteamento. A diferença do DLNA e muito simples para o SETBOX... E so voce conhecer a NETFLIX que você ja ver a diferença!!!

----------


## sostenes

serio?e como vc acha q funciona a netflix?o grande problema de ter preconceitos e isso,a ideia e ter um serviço local via html,meu servidor esta em teste em uma rede de 40 usuários e com 50 títulos catalogados. em breve posto mais detalhes e imagens para os que acharem interessante.
estou usando uma codificação de 680x440 756kbps por canal, ate agora e aceitação esta sendo boa,principalmente quando reproduzo algum conteúdo, tipo um jogo que a globo.com esta transmitindo online,criei um canal pra transmitir também em intranet aliviando o consumo de banda.

----------


## MorpheusX

Nao SOSTENES nao e isso... Voce nao entendeu o lado do DLNA... Procura um pouco mais sobre ele... Enquanto voce ta com 680x440 756kbps por canal... Eu to com 480p a 1080p dependendo da conexão do usuario, cujo e automaticamente regulado pelo servidor. Entendeu? Sobre o MENU ou CATALOGO no DLNA eu nem me preocupo, e so voce pega o arquivo que fazer uma SINOPSE e vai na PROPRIEDADE e cola a SINOPSE, TITULO, DESCRIÇÃO, CLASSIFICAÇÃO, GENERO e etc na ABA DETALHES. O menu, cada aparelho reprodutor, como VIDEO GAME, TV, CELULAR e etc... Cria o menu, capa do filme? Tambem pode-se ir no DETALHES ou deixar o arquivo pegar um trexo do filme.
Eu ja tenho meu servidor DLNA funcionando a 8 meses com 200 usuarios... Sem reclamação nenhuma... Logico que ele esta em TESTE... Os FILMES tenho todos em DVD ORIGINAL... Não cobro ainda TAXA de LOCAÇÃO... Mas e minha ideia no futuro...
Olha o video que eu coloquei sobre o meu servidor antigo em Windows 7.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7ZhVrccRBo

Agora a ideia do GLOBO.COM e OTIMA... Nao tinha pensado nisso... Mas ja vi que tem como passar qualquer coisa AO VIVO... Basta colocar uma placa de captura de TV no servidor DLNA!!!  :Big Grin: 

Abraços!!!

----------


## maxibelo

> Nao SOSTENES nao e isso... Voce nao entendeu o lado do DLNA... Procura um pouco mais sobre ele... Enquanto voce ta com 680x440 756kbps por canal... Eu to com 480p a 1080p dependendo da conexão do usuario, cujo e automaticamente regulado pelo servidor. Entendeu? Sobre o MENU ou CATALOGO no DLNA eu nem me preocupo, e so voce pega o arquivo que fazer uma SINOPSE e vai na PROPRIEDADE e cola a SINOPSE, TITULO, DESCRIÇÃO, CLASSIFICAÇÃO, GENERO e etc na ABA DETALHES. O menu, cada aparelho reprodutor, como VIDEO GAME, TV, CELULAR e etc... Cria o menu, capa do filme? Tambem pode-se ir no DETALHES ou deixar o arquivo pegar um trexo do filme.
> Eu ja tenho meu servidor DLNA funcionando a 8 meses com 200 usuarios... Sem reclamação nenhuma... Logico que ele esta em TESTE... Os FILMES tenho todos em DVD ORIGINAL... Não cobro ainda TAXA de LOCAÇÃO... Mas e minha ideia no futuro...
> Olha o video que eu coloquei sobre o meu servidor antigo em Windows 7.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7ZhVrccRBo
> 
> Agora a ideia do GLOBO.COM e OTIMA... Nao tinha pensado nisso... Mas ja vi que tem como passar qualquer coisa AO VIVO... Basta colocar uma placa de captura de TV no servidor DLNA!!! 
> Abraços!!!


Vc e uns dos primeiros aqui do forum que correu atras de DLNA...
Bacana o video no caso de uma pessoa que tem uma televisão comum como ficaria?
Quanto custa em media pra coloca pra funcionar um servidor desses ??
Desde ja agradeço a atenção que nos tem prestado...Muito Obrigado..

----------


## MorpheusX

Ae que ta... Essa a diferença do DLNA para o SETBOX...
1 - Qualquer equipamento com selo DLNA (hoje quase todos), celular, tablets, TVs, Videos games, ate aparelhos de DVD e BLURAY... Funciona...
2 - DLNA você tem que ter uma maquina boa, quanto mais processamento e memoria, OTIMO.
3 - Um servidor DLNA tem PAGO e GRÁTIS.
4 - Um servidor DLNA voce pode usar um for Windows ou LINUX, fica do seu criterio.
5 - Problemas, um servidor DLNA sem uma boa configuração, ele não equaliza o VIDEO de forma HD.
6 - Dependendo do seu servidor, existe uns que fazer o seguinte: mandam um pedaço do filme, digamos 7 minutos, quando ele ver que ta faltando 2 minutos para terminar, ele manda mais 7 e assim por diante... Para que isso? Para economizar a BANDA da REDE.
7 - A outros que mandam direto, sem intervalo, se voce colocar um FILME em HD 1080p, ele não vai fazer tratamento nenhum e vai enviar o video em full.... Traduzindo; imagina um filme de 6 gigas trafegando na rede.
8 - E por fim, use uma rede bem estruturada, com equipamentos e antenas bem alinhadas. No meu caso eu uso UBNT m5. Dependendo da conexão provedor ao cliente, sera a qualidade do video que o cliente vai receber... 

Mais duvidas? Pode perguntar... To aqui pra ajudar... E pedir ajuda!!  :Big Grin: 





> Vc e uns dos primeiros aqui do forum que correu atras de DLNA...
> Bacana o video no caso de uma pessoa que tem uma televisão comum como ficaria?
> Quanto custa em media pra coloca pra funcionar um servidor desses ??
> Desde ja agradeço a atenção que nos tem prestado...Muito Obrigado..

----------


## braw

rapaz interessante... com setbox ele poderia ligar em qualquer tipo de tv???

----------


## grande999

porque nao pode usar rede 2.4ghz?

talve 5.8?

----------


## leoservice

Bom um dia pode ser que eu vá aplicar, muito bom!

----------


## sostenes

> porque nao pode usar rede 2.4ghz?
> 
> talve 5.8?


em 2.4 vai ter probelmas por causa do _throughput,em 5.8 sim


_

----------


## sostenes

> rapaz interessante... com setbox ele poderia ligar em qualquer tipo de tv???


sim,que tenha entrada rca.

----------


## nandoyuka

Olá 

Estive lendo e notei uma diferença grande.

Sostenes: nos apresentou um tema de iptv ( Acredito não estar morta ) onde o existe a possibilidade de colocar um video ao vivo,Ex: quero retransmitir um canal ( HBO ) via IPTV sendo um conteudo de 1º mão ao vivo.

MorpheusX: Um servidor DLNA, onde as pessoas ligadas a rede podem ver os videos deste servidor, ( conteudo 2º mão)

é isso mesmo ? ou entendi errado ?

Com DLNA posso retransmitir um conteudo da minha placa de captura ?

 :Ridinghorse: 

Att.
Fernando Luiz de Paula Junior.

http://www.jrvoip.com

----------


## MorpheusX

Lhe respondendo....
O DLNA faz tudo... Se voce quiser passar ao vivo sendo capturado de uma placa.. Logico que pode... Voce quiser colocar ate radios de fora, tambem pode, se voce quiser passar imagens jpg, gif e etc... musicas mp3 e etc... 
O DLNA e uma coisa mais nova, todo equipamento moderno tem... Conhece o NETFLIX? Pronto e um sistema totalmente DLNA!!

----------


## leandromaciel

Sostenes,

Achei muito interessante seu post, andei estudando algo do tipo, principalmente pq a ANATEL deve liberar em breve uma licença mais barata para trabalhar com TV.
Nas minhas pesquisas eu encontrei o IPTV Combine 4x da NETup, uma empresa russa que produz diversos equipamentos para IPTV, dá ula olhada no link ai IPTV Combine 4x: a complete IPTV solution in one box!, diga o que acha e posta sua opinião sobre o equipo.

----------


## sostenes

acho que o equipamento correto seria esse:http://www.netup.tv/pt-PT/vod-nvod-server.php
mas qual custo??? deve ser algo muito caro...

----------


## nandoyuka

Então MorpheusX


Participei de uma feira e congresso de tv por assinatura a alguns meses atraz, e em varias ocasioes teve debate sobre iptv e dlna 
falaram sobre a netflix posso estar desatualizado mais a netflix nao tem conteudo ao vivo, mas foi muito bom saber que tem a opção de transmitir conteudo ao vivo via dlna.

----------


## tecnic

Alguém conhece algum setupbox que tenha alguma empresa nacional que importe. Tive fazendo uma busca e só tem pra importar e o valor não é muito bom.

----------


## DanielVieceli775

Obrigado pela dica!

----------


## INFOPC

Irmão ficou massa seu sistema de tv, isso vai ser de grande ajuda para poder competir com as grandes como a NET. Meus parabéns Deus o abençoe por compartilha com o pessoal sua ideia.

----------


## MorpheusX

A respeito da NETFLIX ela não tem conteudo (aovivo), não tem porque não e interrese deles, mas tem sim, tanto que a NETFLIX fez teste com o DLNA AO VIVO no ROCK IN RIO. Mas apenas em testes para um pequeno grupo de usuarios. O DLNA pode ter não so um servidor mais varios... o VLC usado na DLNA pode tambem detectar a velocidade do cliente e transmitir apenas o que o cliente suporta em download, diminuindo a velocidade.
Eu vou fazer um video novo, explicando bem o DLNA. Como funciona e suas aplicações! Se possivel vou tentar colocar um conteudo ao vivo!

----------


## viunet

amigo *MorpheusX*, gostaria de contrata seu serviços.. e possivel conversa por email ou por telefone:: meu email [email protected]

----------


## MorpheusX

> amigo *MorpheusX*, gostaria de contrata seu serviços.. e possivel conversa por email ou por telefone:: meu email [email protected]


Eu nao faço servicos, desculpa. Mas pode me adicionar no msn: [email protected]
A gente troca ideias  :Big Grin:

----------


## viunet

amigos o topico parou...::????

estou desenvolvendo este web site... interno.. porem ainda nao coseguie reproduzir em uma tv.. algum dos colegas tem um modelo de set-box para indicar

----------


## libernet

Preciso desse sistema seiq ue ele roda no MKAUTH.. vc poderia me ajudar.. [email protected]
GRATO

----------


## osmano807

Não necessariamente mplayer, pode-se usar gstreamer que dá pra pegar vários codecs a mais. E para alguns vídeos, renderiza melhor aqui...

Mas isso é o de menos, o conteúdo chegando no PC, fica tudo mais fácil.
O tchan é fazer chegar no PC...

----------


## sosouteiro

Muito interessante! Vou buscar mais informações sobre DLNA.

----------


## Maurobranquinho

Qual a configuração em termos de servidor vocês sugerem? Processador, quantidade de memória, espeço em disco?

Obrigado

----------


## netbrimo

Montar um servidor DLNA ou IPTV eu acho q ja deu pra entender, acredito q o maior problema esteja mesmo no sistema de controle dos usuários, eu até me arriscaria montar um servidor desses e encarar a fiscalização caso o sistema funcionasse. O mais importante seria montar um sistema onde vc pudesse controlar quantas conexões simultâneas de cada filme, para poder limitar de acordo com a quantidade de dvd's locáveis eu possuir. Ex: se eu comprar 2 DVD's do Batman (dvd's com autorização de locação, igual aos da locadora), eu limito em 2 conexões simultâneas.

----------


## silviola

Possuo um VOD que funciona em 2.4 => https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=162748.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

bom a intelbras ja esta correndo atras para fabricar o setbox por aqui mesmo. tem ate uma enquete que foi enviada a mim. sugeri que eles resolvesem como mandar o conteudo, que a gente compra o box. vamos esperar mais um pouco..

----------


## goodposting

http://www.brazilfw.com.br/forum/vie...bfc06939b6fdf1

alguém aqui conhece esse cara?

http://www.pbsys.com.br/products.php...dores-Mikrotik


é de confiança? posso comprar? alguém já fez e deu certo?

obrigado.

----------


## Kernel Panic

aff... o cara pega um artigo em inglês, dá uma traduzida no google e cola como se ele tivesse escrito... software livre não que dizer "cerveja grátis"... respeite e valorize quem sabe de verdade... pior ainda agradece a outros usuários... precisou de 3 pessoas? uma copia.. outra cola e a outra clica em traduzir... kkk
Segue o artigo original:
http://www.buydvb.net/blog/how-to-bu...od-system.html



[]'s
KP

----------


## sostenes

Acho que vc so entrou no fórum para trollar ne,leia o incio do post eu cito as fontes 

"ola meu povo...to meio sumido e sem tempo para ajudar,mas resolvi disponibilizar um material que me ajudou muito na minha "saga" em criar um serviço de video local (video-on demand),vou avisar aos navegantes, o objetivo deste post nao e discutir legalidades e conceitos jurídicos, e sim trazer soluções open source para nossa realidade.
como ja trabalhei com um pouco de cada coisa (web designer,filmagem e edição de videos etc..) tinha vontade de criar um web midia center local,sempre vejo muitas pessoas querendo mas nao tem a minima ideia como começar...nao vou mastigar nada e sim mostrar o caminho para se chegar com qualidade ao objetivo.

agradecimentos:
*David Marcony (Catvbarsil)
Alexander Cameron(Digital TX Ltd)"

**inclusive este link que vc postou e uma copia do original.

*Usei 2 post como referencia no meu projeto "*David Marcony (Catvbarsil) Alexander Cameron(Digital TX Ltd)" citei as fontes"* Que foi em 2011,então mais respeito e para de falar abobrinha.*
*

----------


## Kernel Panic

Prezado Sr. Nosense,

Sobre entrar no forum para trollar, eu não sei o que é trollar... mas sei o que é flame... nâo foi flame... tbm não sou novato, já ando por ai a algum tempo... nem tudo é o que parece.. não quis ofender... afinal, você é mestre em mikrotik... que também nem sabia que existia isso... é quase como ser mestre culinário especializado em fazer miojo... mas blz...

[]´s

KP

----------


## 1929

Sostenes, este link com o material do CatvBrasil, não está mais no forum. Não tenho certeza, mas parece que houve um problema com os servidores e muito material mais antigo foi perdido.
Eu até solicitei para ele disponibilizar novamente, pois era muito bom e muito didático. Ele me remeteu a uma pagina do Facebook, mas não encontrei lá o material. Lá no grupo citado tem muita coisa mas não está separado por assuntos como num forum...

Tu tens este material em arquivo?

----------


## sostenes

> Sostenes, este link com o material do CatvBrasil, não está mais no forum. Não tenho certeza, mas parece que houve um problema com os servidores e muito material mais antigo foi perdido.
> Eu até solicitei para ele disponibilizar novamente, pois era muito bom e muito didático. Ele me remeteu a uma pagina do Facebook, mas não encontrei lá o material. Lá no grupo citado tem muita coisa mas não está separado por assuntos como num forum...
> 
> Tu tens este material em arquivo?



acho que tenho um pdf,vou dar uma busca,se achar posto aqui...

----------


## Oldayr

isso parouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## viatel

Alguem usando IPTV, tipo o cara tem uma smart tv e pode assistir um canal de tv saindo direto de um servidor local?

----------


## nandoyuka

@*viatel* já vi utilizando o plex media server porem eu não consegui colocar os canais ao vivo para ver a utilização da banda não sei te dizer mais sobre ele e se é viável.

----------


## viatel

Obrigado pela dica *nandoyuka vou pesquisar depois, mas parece ser uma boa solução.*

----------


## infobarra

> Alguem usando IPTV, tipo o cara tem uma smart tv e pode assistir um canal de tv saindo direto de um servidor local?



Boas existem várias soluções com aplicativos direto na SmartTV instalado.

tudo depende de como vai transmitir esses canais na sua rede local?

Pois existe o multicast, mas para isso necessita de um servidor com um placa de rede sómente para multicast, um switch gerenciável somente para multicast, pois não pode misturar na rede onde outros dispostivos acessam a mesma rede senão vai dar flood na rede.

----------


## 1929

> Boas existem várias soluções com aplicativos direto na SmartTV instalado.
> 
> tudo depende de como vai transmitir esses canais na sua rede local?
> 
> Pois existe o multicast, mas para isso necessita de um servidor com um placa de rede sómente para multicast, um switch gerenciável somente para multicast, pois não pode misturar na rede onde outros dispostivos acessam a mesma rede senão vai dar flood na rede.


No caso de usar multicast , daria seria um (servidor) para muitos (usuários). E numa situação assim não seria VOD, pois teria que obedecer uma grade de programação?
Pelo que andei lendo o multicast economiza uma quantidade absurda de link, já que é um para muitos mas tem esta questão da grade. Seria mais ou menos isso ou eu entendi errado?

----------


## PortaNET

> Qual a configuração em termos de servidor vocês sugerem? Processador, quantidade de memória, espeço em disco?
> 
> Obrigado


Depende das suas necessidades, o que pretende? efetuar apenas streaming de conteúdos semelhante a um VOD , ou pretende efetuar streaming de canais ao vivo?

----------


## wmf

por acaso teria um jeito assim 


Receber o sinal ou um iptv gerado na internet >> mandar pra rb>>> e redistribuir numa antena e mandar para os cliente ?

----------


## delegato

Aproveitando o topico, um assunto que tem um pouco de relacao com iptv ou tv por assinatura: licenca Seac.
Quem concorda comigo de que a Anatel deveria modificar os termos da concessao dessa licenca? igualmente vez com o scm? criando licenca de ambito municipal e nao apenas a nacional, e isso deveria ser levado a consulta publica.
Uma vez que acho profundamente injusto exigir as mesmas coisas de uma empresa que pretende atuar em apenas uma cidade, de uma empresa que atua nacionalmente.

----------


## PortaNET

Não recomendo imagina na quantidade de banda necessária só pra receber uma grade de canais grande. Melhor obter as licenćas necessárias, montar uma estação de coleta dos canais profissional via SAT e retransmitir via. Multicast dentro da rede da sua operadora em rede local

----------


## PortaNET

> Aproveitando o topico, um assunto que tem um pouco de relacao com iptv ou tv por assinatura: licenca Seac.
> Quem concorda comigo de que a Anatel deveria modificar os termos da concessao dessa licenca? igualmente vez com o scm? criando licenca de ambito municipal e nao apenas a nacional, e isso deveria ser levado a consulta publica.
> Uma vez que acho profundamente injusto exigir as mesmas coisas de uma empresa que pretende atuar em apenas uma cidade, de uma empresa que atua nacionalmente.


Hoje em dia tudo está mais acessível , custo da licença apenas 9mil reais parcelado em 3x qualquer Provedor com rede cabeada fibra ou utp com uns 500 clientes mínimo consegue gerar capital para pagar esse valor se não conseguir então está na profissão errada.

----------


## 1929

> Hoje em dia tudo está mais acessível , custo da licença apenas 9mil reais parcelado em 3x qualquer Provedor com rede cabeada fibra ou utp com uns 500 clientes mínimo consegue gerar capital para pagar esse valor se não conseguir então está na profissão errada.


Concordo... nesta questão a licença é o de menos. O valor a ser investido para obter o licenciamento junto aos detentores dos direitos é que esvazia o bolso ligeiro... 
Quanto se teria que investir para montar um sistema profissional?

----------


## PortaNET

> Concordo... nesta questão a licença é o de menos. O valor a ser investido para obter o licenciamento junto aos detentores dos direitos é que esvazia o bolso ligeiro... 
> Quanto se teria que investir para montar um sistema profissional?


Errado

A licença do SEAC que tem a taxa anual renovada e paga todo o ano te dá o direito de transmissão dos canais nacionais livres e te dá uma lista de canais a serem transmitidos. 
Média de uns 50 canais. 


Agora canais VOD e fechados pagos sim necessita de licença das detentoras, mas todo o mundo começa de baixo com grade de canais livres, faz um combo íntenet mais TV grátis. E depois de gerar um capital começar a tomar rumo diferente. 

Se quiser voar antes de aprender a andar vai ter problemas para não falar. Em investimento caro, custo caro para o seu cliente, tendo o risco de aumentar a inadimplência dos seus clientes.

----------


## 1929

> Errado
> 
> A licença do SEAC que tem a taxa anual renovada e paga todo o ano te dá o direito de transmissão dos canais nacionais livres e te dá uma lista de canais a serem transmitidos. 
> Média de uns 50 canais. 
> 
> 
> Agora canais VOD e fechados pagos sim necessita de licença das detentoras, mas todo o mundo começa de baixo com grade de canais livres, faz um combo íntenet mais TV grátis. E depois de gerar um capital começar a tomar rumo diferente. 
> 
> Se quiser voar antes de aprender a andar vai ter problemas para não falar. Em investimento caro, custo caro para o seu cliente, tendo o risco de aumentar a inadimplência dos seus clientes.


É uma visão da situação... mas eu ainda acho que transmitir canais abertos é uma piada.... não sua. De maneira nenhuma quero desmerecer. Mas acho uma piada a opção no mercado de transmitir canais abertos... Estes já estão disponíveis para todo mundo pelos meios tradicionais.
Esta lista de 50 canais são dos abertos?

Hoje o povo quer canais fechados e numa variedade muito grande. Uns gostam de documentários, outros filmes, outros esporte e por aí vai. Só uma grade variada irá satisfazer os futuros assinantes. Se largar com uma grade modesta só irá gerar insatisfação..
Sem falar que a rede precisa estar afinadíssima.

O netflix está tão popularizado que muitos vão direto para o flix.

Ah! e tem ainda os decodificadores piratas... 

A concorrência com quem desejar iniciar um serviço desses é muito grande.

----------


## delegato

Pretendo tirar a minha Seac esse ano!! Já tenho a grade de canais montada, mais se não fazer uma parceria com alguma empresa do ramo, não terei como tão cedo vender se quer um cartoon networkzinho  :Frown:

----------


## shimatani

Me fala mais sobre construção de telas de acesso? E mais sobre servidores IPTV

----------


## PortaNET

> É uma visão da situação... mas eu ainda acho que transmitir canais abertos é uma piada.... não sua. De maneira nenhuma quero desmerecer. Mas acho uma piada a opção no mercado de transmitir canais abertos... Estes já estão disponíveis para todo mundo pelos meios tradicionais.
> Esta lista de 50 canais são dos abertos?
> 
> Hoje o povo quer canais fechados e numa variedade muito grande. Uns gostam de documentários, outros filmes, outros esporte e por aí vai. Só uma grade variada irá satisfazer os futuros assinantes. Se largar com uma grade modesta só irá gerar insatisfação..
> Sem falar que a rede precisa estar afinadíssima.
> 
> O netflix está tão popularizado que muitos vão direto para o flix.
> 
> Ah! e tem ainda os decodificadores piratas... 
> ...




Todos comecam de baixo, com pouco $$$ para investir..

canais fechados necessita de licenca e contratos quase milionários com as detentoras de canais pois muitas só aceitam ofertar seu canais se já tiver uma boa quantia de cleintes de internet pois eles cobram xxx por usuário.. muitos com menos de 20mil usuários nem se interessam em fechar parceria para revender.. 

então pro cara necessitar ter 20mil clientes no banco de dados do seu "provedor" digamos de passagem não se trata mais de um pequeno provedor e sim de alguem que já tem capacidade de investir uns 2 ou 3 milhões de reais para montar uma estrutura licenciada de distribuicão..

mas e ai os pequenos mesmo com 500 ou 1mil clientes? como fica a situacão deles? tem que comecar com os canais que chama de "piada" os canais gratuitos que estão espalhados nos 3 satelites nacionais 65w, 70w, 75w

dai pra pegar todos esses "media 80 a 100 canais" tem que ter 3 parabólicas, chaves divisoras etc.etc.etc.

tem muito cliente que não quer essa parafernalha toda em casa, e iptv chega na fibra na casa do cliente e liga no roteador no cabo ao set top box cabeado.

e ofertar um plano combo para o cliente , lembrando que a sky, claro e outros cobram quase 400 reais no kit livre também que só e valido por 12 meses depois para, tem que atualizar CPF , blabla bla.. mas cobram 400 reais no kit.

Agora tem a opcão de customizar o firmware do seu set top box pra funcioanar somente a tv

ou pode utilizar aplicativo android direto na smartv do cliente desde que esteja conectado via cabo de rede para receber o stream multicast direto do roteador/modem fibra.

e na mesma tv utilizar netflix.

----------


## 1929

> Todos comecam de baixo, com pouco $$$ para investir..
> 
> canais fechados necessita de licenca e contratos quase milionários com as detentoras de canais pois muitas só aceitam ofertar seu canais se já tiver uma boa quantia de cleintes de internet pois eles cobram xxx por usuário.. muitos com menos de 20mil usuários nem se interessam em fechar parceria para revender.. 
> 
> então pro cara necessitar ter 20mil clientes no banco de dados do seu "provedor" digamos de passagem não se trata mais de um pequeno provedor e sim de alguem que já tem capacidade de investir uns 2 ou 3 milhões de reais para montar uma estrutura licenciada de distribuicão..
> 
> mas e ai os pequenos mesmo com 500 ou 1mil clientes? como fica a situacão deles? tem que comecar com os canais que chama de "piada" os canais gratuitos que estão espalhados nos 3 satelites nacionais 65w, 70w, 75w
> 
> dai pra pegar todos esses "media 80 a 100 canais" tem que ter 3 parabólicas, chaves divisoras etc.etc.etc.
> ...


Concordo que haja soluções técnicas para a situação... Só acho um risco investir no modelo exclusivo de canais abertos. Quanto a Sky no Sky livre eu pensava que comprando o kit ficava de dono permanente para acessar canais abertos... que inclusive destes mais de 100 citados acaba se reduzindo em meia duzia quando muito que realmente tem procura.

E vejo outra questão no IPTV. A rede precisa ser muito boa e planos de alto consumo para garantir uma imagem que se aproxima de qualidade. Se você já tem a rede de fibra até que arrisca...

----------


## shadowman

pra quem usa o plex media server sim da pra colocar iptv eu uso vc ter 5MB de internet ou mais e assinar o iptv pago e eles manda pra vc baixar lista no formato .m3u

----------


## ricromero

> pra quem usa o plex media server sim da pra colocar iptv eu uso vc ter 5MB de internet ou mais e assinar o iptv pago e eles manda pra vc baixar lista no formato .m3u


mas esse iptv pago tem canais legendados? pois assinar canais que seja somente em inglês não resolve nada, sendo que a grande maioria é analfabeta funcional....imagina o pessoal vendo filme somente em outro idioma

----------


## shimatani

Gente estou com um probleminha parecido só que com as minhas câmeras em Multicast. Eu tenho uma aplicação para 80 câmeras com transmissão 720p e com 12 câmeras está com tráfego de 75 Mbps isso para minha porta do roteador. Queria usar as 80 câmeras para uma central de monitoramento de câmeras. Eu configurei no Mikrotik IGMP V2, PIM e fica injetando muito tafego na porta, queria que só passasse para cada câmera o tráfego só daquela câmera ao invés de injetar todo tráfego na porta. Alguém pode me dar uma luz?

----------


## ClayWoords

> Eu ainda acho IPTV coisa atrasada e morta na minha opnião... Hoje tudo e DLNA, desde CELULARES a qualquer VideoGame ou TV moderna... 
> Ja fiz um sistema todo em DLNA para meu provedor, mais infelizmente não sou um bom analista de REDES para saber fazer as configurações de roteamento. A diferença do DLNA e muito simples para o SETBOX... E so voce conhecer a NETFLIX que você ja ver a diferença!!!


Podemos trabalhar juntos nisto. Me chame no Zap: 61996754276

----------


## ThiMac

fala galera sou o Thiago, pra quem tem interesse em criar seu proprio servidor iptv pode entrar em contado comigo, faço todas as etapas, fornecimento de fontes, servidor e painel para distribuição. contato (24) 99224-2193.

----------


## wagnerama

> Eu ainda acho IPTV coisa atrasada e morta na minha opnião... Hoje tudo e DLNA, desde CELULARES a qualquer VideoGame ou TV moderna... 
> Ja fiz um sistema todo em DLNA para meu provedor, mais infelizmente não sou um bom analista de REDES para saber fazer as configurações de roteamento. A diferença do DLNA e muito simples para o SETBOX... E so voce conhecer a NETFLIX que você ja ver a diferença!!!



Caso precise de ajuda com Analista de Redes é só chamar!

----------


## vfernandes0408

Tem algum equipamento que consiga compartilhar uma entrada hdmi atraves da rede ?

----------


## PortaNET

> Gente estou com um probleminha parecido só que com as minhas câmeras em Multicast. Eu tenho uma aplicação para 80 câmeras com transmissão 720p e com 12 câmeras está com tráfego de 75 Mbps isso para minha porta do roteador. Queria usar as 80 câmeras para uma central de monitoramento de câmeras. Eu configurei no Mikrotik IGMP V2, PIM e fica injetando muito tafego na porta, queria que só passasse para cada câmera o tráfego só daquela câmera ao invés de injetar todo tráfego na porta. Alguém pode me dar uma luz?



Problema do multicast é esse ele injeta todo o fluxo, de todos as cameras o canais sendo transmitido ao mesmo tempo... a questão é saber separar o fluxo depois na hora de entrada no dispositivo final que vai reproduzir o video separadao de uma camera especifica ou de um canal especifico, vai depender do switch utilizado e das opcões de configuracão, caso contrário no lado oposto onde irá reproduzir o sinal ele irá martelar todos os fluxos ao mesmo tempo de todos os canais, cameras transmitindo.

----------

